# Buying a Helmet



## Xagan (3 April 2017)

Hi everyone,

I was just after some advice with regards to buying my first riding helmet. I started to ride in September of last year, and I'm only just buying my first helmet now!

I know which size fits me best (judging by the size that fitted in my lessons and now at my horse share), so ideally I'd like to just buy one from online. However,  the advice seems to be to have one fitted.

My only issue is that helmets cost so much more in shops than they do online. I do like to support local businesses, but the difference I've seen in price is almost ridiculous in some cases. Some people have told me that I can go to the shop to find out what hat fits best, then just go and buy it online. I also don't feel comfortable with doing that to be honest ! I would feel so uncomfortable - I don't know why but I would feel out of order leaving without buying the hat.

What should I do? Shall I just risk it and buy online? I'm in Watford by the way, so if anyone can recommend a reasonably priced store, I'd definitely look into it.

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## PorkChop (3 April 2017)

If you plan to buy exactly the same model and size as the one you use at the moment, then you should be fine buying online from a reputable site - keep in mind that a new one will feel tighter than the one you are used to, to start with.

If not, then definitely go and get a hat fitted, do not try and save money on something so important.  Often local shops will price match, so it is worth asking - phone them up first to ask if you don't want to face to face


----------



## dixie (3 April 2017)

Definitely go into a shop for a fitting. Hats vary so much, even the same makes differ with different models. 
And you'll find if you buy online and it doesn't fit returns aren't accepted so it will end up costing you more unless you're very lucky.


----------



## Shay (4 April 2017)

Be very careful buying on line - especially the cheaper hats.  Not all websites are clear about the safety standard the hat meets and there are a surprising number of hats out there which do not comply even with the most basic of standards - let alone the current recommended minimum.  Yes a hat from a shop costs more. (You can get good deals at a large horse show though - good excuse?)  But it will fit correctly and meet the relevant standards for what you do.  Your head is priceless!


----------



## Xagan (4 April 2017)

Ah I see - thanks for the replies everyone  I understand the importance of getting it fitted now. I live in Watford - can anyone recommend somewhere?


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (4 April 2017)

Ask around at the stables, they all must have bought their hats from one place or another.  I always buy in the store, I like to try the exact one on that I'm going to be buying, even though I know what make/model/size I need.  It's not as simple as putting them on and seeing what feels comfortable, which it sounds like you've been doing upto now.  The hat has to be the right shape for your head if it's to fit (and protect you) properly.  

Shops are more expensive due to their overheads, online companies don't have the same expense, but if nobody uses the shops they'll eventually all close (lots have already), then I guess we'll end up like eg america where I believe tack stores are few and far between, leaving the majority of people to have a go at measuring for things before buying online and hoping it works out.


----------



## teacups (4 April 2017)

The price difference really can be substantial, though. Think I wouldn't mind if the shops charged a fee for trying hats on and finding which model/size is best. If you then bought from them perhaps the fee could be refunded. If you didn't buy, they'd still be making money from fitting and in any case, you're likely to have bought some other stuff whilst you're in the shop. Could that be viable as an idea, or am I missing something?


----------



## horselady (16 April 2017)

I would definitely get fitted in a shop. you can never truly tell online.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 April 2017)

The other alternative is to wait til one of the big horse shows and try a bunch of hats on and then order online once you know which one you is most suitable.


----------



## Dawny (16 April 2017)

Definitely try and get one at a shop, something as important as a helmet is something you really need to be sure is right. If the prices are really bad though I would go into a shop and ask to try on some of theirs and then once you find one that fits you can remember the brand and order the same one online. 
  That being said, you can never be 100% sure what your getting is what you paid for, so if possible do get it from a shop. 
  Unfortunately for your wallet, its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## HunkyDory (26 April 2017)

I went in to a tack and feed place, tried on the different makes and sizes, decided which one was best for me, then ordered it online.  It's fine.  My RS only allow riders to wear the new standard, and it is certified to that.  Charles Owen.  Comfy.  Fits well.  Doesn't look like a pimple on a mountain


----------



## Widgeon (26 April 2017)

My top tip would be to see if your head fits a kiddie hat - when the rules changed and I realised my old hat was not up to PAS015, I went to the local tack shop to try some on - and ended up with a 57cm Champion child's hat. Cheaper! And no different except for the Thelwell cartoon inside. Which I quite like anyway.


----------

